

Ask HN: What do you do when someone praises/recognizes you? - kundiis

Thought to ask HN after reading http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.hbr.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;what-to-do-when-praise-makes-you-uncomfortable&#x2F;
======
dl8
It's pretty simple, just say "Thanks"/"Thank You".

------
joeldidit
I ignore them.

